# Mandy-Jane



## MJB (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello everyone,

We are hoping to move to Greece, to Pelopenese can anyone tell me anything to avoid.

The idea is buy a house and rent out another for holiday lets, can anyone tell me what the rental market is like out there?

Also I will be missing all my friends is there anyone out there living in Peleopenese that I can chat to at all.

Nervous MJ:confused2:


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

MJB said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are hoping to move to Greece, to Pelopenese can anyone tell me anything to avoid.
> 
> ...


I just moved to an area in peleponese called Korinthos. where are you moving?


----------



## MJB (Apr 3, 2010)

amis914 said:


> I just moved to an area in peleponese called Korinthos. where are you moving?


Hi to be honest I am not sure, we are coming out to view properties in the next few weeks with a builder oconnor (Irish guy) whats Korinthos like? Our sister lives in the USA married to an American. Family also in Australia and Ireland, we are spread all over.

Have you lived there long? do you like it, what do you do for a job are they easy to find? whats the rental market like in Korinthos?

I know sorry so many questions!!

Thanks

MJ


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

My husband is from this area in Greece. He grew up in a village next to Korinth (Korinthos/Corinth). He owns a lottery store. My son, 3 years old, and I just moved over here to join him. I used to teach in the states and hope to be an English teacher here, but I'm not in a rush. It isn't easy to move to a new country so I am going to take my time. At the moment I am focusing on puting my son in a preschool and helping my husband with the business. Korinthos has just about everything you need. It is not a big city, but about average I guess. There is a boardwalk area with a lot of nice places to sit drink coffee or eat by the sea. It also has closed off streets for shopping. The parking and driving there can be a bit of a nightmare, but that is just in the downtown area. It's not a tourist area so you won't find many English speaking people here, but most people know enough so you could get by. There are a lot of new houses being built here. At the moment we are staying at my in-laws house in the next village over. In the next few weeks we will be looking for a house to rent for a couple of years. Then we will decide where we want to buy or build. I'm not sure what you are looking for or what type of job you would like. Maybe I can help you or ask around. You can PM me if you'd like. I believe you have to post 5 times or something like that before you can do that. Good luck with everything!


----------

